# Top Knot question..



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

For all you impeccable groomers here I need help.:blush: My Chloe has very fine hair but a lot of it!! Her top knot is almost as thick as my pinky finger and it just flares out. She looks like a wild women.:HistericalSmiley: How do I get it to lay down. I also noticed her front part is falling into her eyes a lot sooner. She probably has some breakage because she is a tomboy and is always pouncing on Alvin. I would appreciate any help.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use a little Cholesterol when doing the kids topknots, it helps with the fly a ways. You can buy it at Sallys Beauty Supply (not sure if they have a Sallys in Hawaii). Your Chloe's hair on her head sounds exactly like my Chloe's hair, i had to wait until it got some length to it before it would lay down some. I hope that helps.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

The proper way to do a topknot on a Maltese is to use papers, then fold it over. That will make it look neat and tidy.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/54041-every-day-top-knot-pictorial.html


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

mysugarbears said:


> I use a little Cholesterol when doing the kids topknots, it helps with the fly a ways. You can buy it at Sallys Beauty Supply (not sure if they have a Sallys in Hawaii). Your Chloe's hair on her head sounds exactly like my Chloe's hair, i had to wait until it got some length to it before it would lay down some. I hope that helps.


 
No Sally's in Hawaii. Maybe I'll ask my hairdresser if her supplier can get some. Thanks for your help:thumbsup:


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> The proper way to do a topknot on a Maltese is to use papers, then fold it over. That will make it look neat and tidy.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-maltese-grooming/54041-every-day-top-knot-pictorial.html


Marj,

I have watched to video over and over. I do have the paper and have done it before. I'm just not that good at it.:blink: Guess practice makes perfect. I have to admit I don't use scissors. I didn't relize I had to until someone else made a post. Does it make that big of a difference and would it help?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Who knew that folding a piece of paper could be so hard? If you don't get it, don't feel bad! It truly does take practice. 

I band my dog's hair like this, so the topknots don't flop over in their face



















These are my 'every day' maintenance topknots


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Who knew that folding a piece of paper could be so hard? If you don't get it, don't feel bad! It truly does take practice.
> 
> I band my dog's hair like this, so the topknots don't flop over in their face
> 
> ...


Stacy,

In the last picture is that three coming together as one? I have done two coming together as one and it still stands up.:w00t: Plus her hair isn't as long as your fluffs.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

mary-anderson said:


> Marj,
> 
> I have watched to video over and over. I do have the paper and have done it before. I'm just not that good at it.:blink: Guess practice makes perfect. I have to admit I don't use scissors. I didn't relize I had to until someone else made a post. Does it make that big of a difference and would it help?


I can't imagine not having band scissors. They have a hook that allows you to catch the band, pull it away from the topknot and snip it. 

If you order bows again, I'd be happy to include some papers for you to try or pick up a box at Sally's for you.

Practice really does make perfect!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> I can't imagine not having band scissors. They have a hook that allows you to catch the band, pull it away from the topknot and snip it.
> 
> If you order bows again, I'd be happy to include some papers for you to try or pick up a box at Sally's for you.
> 
> Practice really does make perfect!


Marj,

I have the paper, my hairdresser gave me some. That was very kind of you to offer. I will be ordering more bows and those scissors!


----------

